# HCG Diet



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

I'v been using the HCG diet for several weeks now. Dropping body fat really fast and not loosing any strength. HCG tells the body to use fat as fuel while a woman is pregnant. It works for men too. The reason is the baby has the highest priority and muscles after pregnancy are essential for a woman to be able to take care of the baby. Furthermore a even more important reason is, if the body would like it usually does consume fat, muscles and bones - it would start consuming the baby inside the womens stomache for fuel. HCG hinders that.

My HCG is a bit modified though. I eat arround 2000 calories. Maintenance at 3500. Thats 10500 calories a week, so i lose about 3 pounds of fat a week. Also since iam using HCG, i have lost all cravings for carbs/sugar - even though i only eat about 150g carbs a day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2017)

Mate, you're losing weight because you're eating just enough calories for a pre-pubescent girl. The HCG has nothing to do with it.

I thought this fad HCG diet had been thoroughly debunked a few years back?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

No mate. Ofc i would lose weight aswell, but i would lose muscle too. With HCG the first time i dont lose any muscles. I'v been training for 11 years and 9 of them naturally. I'v cut many times. On and off steroids. So i know my body. Also the cravings are gone. Actually what happend is, i discovered it by accident. As i was wondering why i lost my cravings. I thought its because my liver is f*ked or something, but everything was fine. So it has to be the HCG. The HCG tells the body to get the fuel from your fat storage. So of course you have no cravings, as you consume like 1500-2500 calories from your fat.

There is a study, i'll post it when i find it. They had 2 groups. They both lost about the same weight @~10-11 pounds BUT the big difference was, the HCG groupe only lost 2 pounds of muscle and the groupe without HCG lost 5 pounds of muscle.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 28, 2017)

Bullshit.  Give me one randomized double blind placebo peer reviewed study supporting this


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Dude i just came here to share infos. If you havent tried it, you cant comment on it, because you dont know it. Everyone who wants to give it a shot can do it and then tell me it didnt work. But for you to call bullshit on something you never tried?


"The large graph shown to the audience illustrated the difference between HCG and Placebo. The HCG group lost an average of 13 pounds in a month, and the Placebo group lost an average of 15 pounds in a month. The weight loss in each group is similar. The striking difference is that the HCG group lost only 2 pounds of muscle, but the Placebo group lost 5 pounds of muscle. This was a significant difference. Anytime muscle is lost from the body frame, it hurts metabolism and puts someone at risk for regaining weight; this is what happens with Placebo or diet alone." 


Source: http://www.doctoroz.com/article/hcg-diet-research-study


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

You never used HCG for a diet. Whatever, this hostile enviroment pisses me off anyway. Just because i have 33 posts doesnt mean i havent been active on differente forums and that my knowlegde isnt good.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2017)

Nothing hostile here at all. You made a claim of efficacy of a fad diet that's been repeatedly refuted and then backed it up with a link to a Dr. Fawkin' Oz video.

Surely you expected a bit of eye rolling when Dr. Oz is your source.

Ultimately, if it's working for you then bless yer heart keep at it. I don't think ye'll be able to back it up with any semblance of sound scientific literature though - which is kinda your responsibility if challenged since you brought the topic up and claimed it to be effective.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8527285

That is a meta-analysis looking at ALL the available data on HCG use for fat loss and here is the conclusion:
*"We conclude that there is no scientific evidence that HCG is effective in the treatment of obesity; it does not bring about weight-loss of fat-redistribution, nor does it reduce hunger or induce a feeling of well-being." 

*It was and always has been complete nonsense but people are stupid enough to believe in anything. Placebo baby, hell of a drug


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> You never used HCG for a diet. Whatever, *this hostile enviroment pisses me off anyway. *Just because i have 33 posts doesnt mean i havent been active on differente forums and that my knowlegde isnt good.



Try not to confuse hostility with our zero tolerance for bullshit when pertaining to science based claims.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok this is to much. This guy claims to be running  almost 3 grams of gear a week ( which includes over a gram of tren ) plus the oral var.  now he comes out with this nonsense?  This guy is fuking ridiculous!!! Oh man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Dude i just came here to share infos. If you havent tried it, you cant comment on it, because you dont know it. Everyone who wants to give it a shot can do it and then tell me it didnt work. But for you to call bullshit on something you never tried?
> 
> 
> "The large graph shown to the audience illustrated the difference between HCG and Placebo. The HCG group lost an average of 13 pounds in a month, and the Placebo group lost an average of 15 pounds in a month. The weight loss in each group is similar. The striking difference is that the HCG group lost only 2 pounds of muscle, but the Placebo group lost 5 pounds of muscle. This was a significant difference. Anytime muscle is lost from the body frame, it hurts metabolism and puts someone at risk for regaining weight; this is what happens with Placebo or diet alone."
> ...



I haven't tried meth but I can tell it's bad.

Also you just posted a Dr Oz article. Fukk off.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

I dont know dr. oz. It looked like a legit study to me and it works for me so i guess, good for me. Thanks for the nice replies anyway, i appreciate it.



ToolSteel said:


> Try not to confuse hostility with our zero tolerance for bullshit when pertaining to science based claims.



Aha okay.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 28, 2017)

Dude. Lol I thought you were doing a gram of Test and a gram of Tren Ace and 76mg parabolan ED and 120mg Anavar ED? AND you're doing the HCG diet?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> Dude. Lol I thought you were doing a gram of Test and a gram of Tren Ace and 76mg parabolan ED and 120mg Anavar ED? AND you're doing the HCG diet?



Yea lol iam cutting. Whats your question? I would never use Tren in a bulk, i save it for getting lean. And the results have been awesome. Everyday i wake up i see new veins popping up, iam more shredded and even stronger, not alot though, but as long as i dont lose much strength iam happy. So far i'v lost about 15 pounds and gained strength/LBM.

Thats why i was so euphoric about the HCG diet. I cut before on tren and i never experienced the absence of cravings for carbs for example. Now i eat from 100-200g of carbs a day and no cravings, plus my workouts dont suffer at all. Its crazy.

I just came to share this as i thought i will help some people, but instead i got a shitstorm lol, but i dont give a ****. Iam sure it helped someone at least.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

I didnt come here to fight but it seems thats how you welcome new members. Iam active on german forums where i have well over 2000 posts and everyone new i try to help out. Its redicilous here. Lets see maybe that is really the way you welcome new ones and i just gota get through the first few days of shitstorm and zero contribution to my questions. Literally nobody answered anything and i still get threads with several pages lol. Good job so far iam impressed.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> I didnt come here to fight but it seems thats how you welcome new members. Iam active on german forums where i have well over 2000 posts and everyone new i try to help out. Its redicilous here. Lets see maybe that is really the way you welcome new ones and i just gota get through the first few days of shitstorm and zero contribution to my questions. Literally nobody answered anything and i still get threads with several pages lol. Good job so far iam impressed.




Look man we're going to bust your balls even when the information you contribute is accurate and legitimate.  How you handle it lets us know who you are.  But when you're hyping a fraud of a "diet" (it's not a goddamn diet unless you're ****ing eating the HCG) which is based on information that preys on ignorant soccer moms, expect a swift kick to said balls.  It's not personal


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2017)

I've never read anything about hcg diets but he's not claiming it makes u lose weight, he said the diet does but the hcg helps keep muscle. Are there studies proving that wrong?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've never read anything about hcg diets but he's not claiming it makes u lose weight, he said the diet does but the hcg helps keep muscle. Are there studies proving that wrong?



Voila! Thats what i was talking about. My english is shit so it might not have come trough properly:32 (16):


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've never read anything about hcg diets but he's not claiming it makes u lose weight, he said the diet does but the hcg helps keep muscle. Are there studies proving that wrong?


He also claimed that hcg makes your body prefer fat over carbs for fuel based on vague correlation.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> He also claimed that hcg makes your body prefer fat over carbs for fuel based on vague correlation.



I dont clame shit. I tell you what i read. And iam telling you that my fatloss has never been so smooth. Iam not a ****ing HCG professor.

I just thought i'd share this information as i know that many have a problem wih loosing muscles on a diet. Somebody should give it a shot. If you use HCG anyway at the end of your cycle, why not try it out. You cant lose much.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> I dont clame shit. I tell you what i read. And iam telling you that my fatloss has never been so smooth. Iam not a ****ing HCG professor.
> 
> I just thought i'd share this information as i know that many have a problem wih loosing muscles on a diet. Somebody should give it a shot. If you use HCG anyway at the end of your cycle, why not try it out. You cant lose much.



In your first post you were acting like you were an expert.

Now you say you dont claim shit ?

You are clueless on what hcg is used for in a cycle..

"If you use hcg anyway at the end of your cycle" <----ignorant


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Iam clueless? What the **** are you talking. HCG is used to get your balls going. Your ****ing clueless. Yes you use HCG at the end of your ****ing cycle. You want a good protocol? here we go newbie, 8 weeks before your cycle ends, you start 6 weeks of HCG. 500iu EOD of pharma grade HCG is plenty. Calling my knowledge on HCG clueless. You dont know who the **** iam and how many times iv used HCG sucessfully.

In regard of HCG and how it exactly acts when dieting, thats where i dont claim to know everything. Read my posts and dont just come here to flame my shit when you havent even read 50% of the posts.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 29, 2017)

What the fukk is the "HCG" that women are taking to lose weight?? I remember one of my exes roommates had a bottle in the cupboard and I laughed when I saw it. She was a fat chick and the HCG was surrounded by lil debbies and chips lol. Of course it sounds like BS to me since it was an oral HCG...I've never heard of using it for what the OP is using it for. Prob way too much shit in his cycle to even tell what the hell is working for what reason. 1200mgs of tren a week should dice anyone up...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've never read anything about hcg diets but he's not claiming it makes u lose weight, he said the diet does but the hcg helps keep muscle. Are there studies proving that wrong?



Like Tool said, he says the HCG makes the body prefer stored adipose for energy production. That's a load of bullcrap. 

Hcg raises test test levels but it's not going to raise them enough to the point there's any kind of noticeable difference with muscle retention.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Maintenance Man said:


> What the fukk is the "HCG" that women are taking to lose weight?? I remember one of my exes roommates had a bottle in the cupboard and I laughed when I saw it. She was a fat chick and the HCG was surrounded by lil debbies and chips lol. Of course it sounds like BS to me since it was an oral HCG...I've never heard of using it for what the OP is using it for. Prob way too much shit in his cycle to even tell what the hell is working for what reason. 1200mgs of tren a week should dice anyone up...



Oral HCG is Bullshit. There is a study that shows oral HCG is not absorbed into the bloodstream.



Dex said:


> Zeigler vs Zuzulo. Which Z will win?



Iam the Zorro in this bitch.

_If you rate by physique this is an easy win. Anyway, like i said iam not here to argue._


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've never read anything about hcg diets but he's not claiming it makes u lose weight, he said the diet does but the hcg helps keep muscle. Are there studies proving that wrong?



Seeker also pointed out the guy is taking over 2grams of gear. I wonder if that is helping him preserve muscle mass rather than the HCG


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Iam clueless? What the **** are you talking. HCG is used to get your balls going. Your ****ing clueless. Yes you use HCG at the end of your ****ing cycle. You want a good protocol? here we go newbie, 8 weeks before your cycle ends, you start 6 weeks of HCG. 500iu EOD of pharma grade HCG is plenty. Calling my knowledge on HCG clueless. You dont know who the **** iam and how many times iv used HCG sucessfully.
> 
> In regard of HCG and how it exactly acts when dieting, thats where i dont claim to know everything. Read my posts and dont just come here to flame my shit when you havent even read 50% of the posts.



Hook line & sinker :32 (18):

First off I read all of your back peddling and going back to google and regurgitating.

How do you consider 8 weeks before your cycle ends to be considered the end of your cycle ?

That would be more logical if you were using the hcg during the cycle to prevent atrophy.

But it isn't what you meant or what you said, what you are doing is back peddling again.

I do know who you are you are a guy that claims to know it all than claims in the same thread to not claim shit and then comes back and says knows exactly what hes talking about.

That's who you are.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Its about what I would take in a month....



Yea cmon. Lets go with 800mg EQ and 800mg Masteron, here you allready have 1.6g and its very mild. People should be honest about their Gear, no point telling fake dosages on the web.

@zeigler tl;dr


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Yea cmon. Lets go with 800mg EQ and 800mg Masteron, here you allready have 1.6g and its very mild. People should be honest about their Gear, no point telling fake dosages on the web.
> 
> @zeigler tl;dr



Hope youre not using all that gear right now and thinking you can claim it's the hcg is helping you retain muscle while losing fat ?

is that what youre sayin ?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Hope youre not using all that gear right now and thinking you can claim it's the hcg is helping you retain muscle while losing fat ?
> 
> is that what youre sayin ?



You dont look like someone who has ever cut bro, so i doubt your the right person to talk about it. No hard feelings.

But if your looking for help to cut fat and want to know something iam here to help.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Like Tool said, he says the HCG makes the body prefer stored adipose for energy production. That's a load of bullcrap.
> 
> Hcg raises test test levels but it's not going to raise them enough to the point there's any kind of noticeable difference with muscle retention.



I wasn't saying anyone was right or wrong. Just pointing out what he was trying to say. There's studies to prove everything right AND wrong but hey if its working then good for him


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Whats the matter can't find anything on google to bale you out of this one ?



I think i answered enough questions. I didnt come here to only answer posts, i also came for information.



ToolSteel said:


> You're a ****ing pussy if you think you need that much gear.



Na man, actually life is way easier with low dosed gear. You need a strong mind to handle that much tren and overall gear. Since iam behind in time, i wont risk anything lower, but iam looking forward to when its done and i can finally cruise at 250mg.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> You dont look like someone who has ever cut bro, so i doubt your the right person to talk about it. No hard feelings.
> 
> But if your looking for help to cut fat and want to know something iam here to help.




https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23720-Words-Phrases-That-Are-Buggin-Illin/page2

you said "CUT"


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wasn't saying anyone was right or wrong. Just pointing out what he was trying to say. There's studies to prove everything right AND wrong but hey if its working then good for him



This has been discussed endlessly before man. 
There are not studies that prove everything right AND wrong. Studies need to be interpreted in the appropriate context, which you'll find varies wildly between individual study designs, something most readers fail to do and as a result they go with the "you can find a study to support everything" line of thought rather than developing their research skills. 

Yes, fine, HCG may preserve muscle better than placebo. So ****ing what? Are you REALLY going to suppress your natural T production just to diet with HCG? ****ing really? I have a MUCH better idea. How about using actual testosterone. That's an even better way to preserve mass. 

And I haven't even started on the fact that the OP is running over a gram of test & tren per week but is crediting HCG for the nutrient partitioning effects. I didn't need to know anything more than this to understand that the guy doesn't know what he is talking about and is therefore worth ignoring (for me anyway).

There are topics that are worth debating back & forth on. This sure as shit isn't one of them


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> This has been discussed endlessly before man.
> There are not studies that prove everything right AND wrong. Studies need to be interpreted in the appropriate context, which you'll find varies wildly between individual study designs, something most readers fail to do and as a result they go with the "you can find a study to support everything" line of thought rather than developing their research skills.
> 
> Yes, fine, HCG may preserve muscle better than placebo. So ****ing what? Are you REALLY going to suppress your natural T production just to diet with HCG? ****ing really? I have a MUCH better idea. How about using actual testosterone. That's an even better way to preserve mass.
> ...



Ah iam sick of this "i dont know what iam doing" I know very ****ing well what iam doing. Iam restarting my ****ing balls to be able to cum all over the place and by incident i realised i dont have ****ing cravings and i lose more fat then ever. ****ing hell **** **** hell ****ing. Iam done with this thread.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> This has been discussed endlessly before man.
> There are not studies that prove everything right AND wrong. Studies need to be interpreted in the appropriate context, which you'll find varies wildly between individual study designs, something most readers fail to do and as a result they go with the "you can find a study to support everything" line of thought rather than developing their research skills.
> 
> Yes, fine, HCG may preserve muscle better than placebo. So ****ing what? Are you REALLY going to suppress your natural T production just to diet with HCG? ****ing really? I have a MUCH better idea. How about using actual testosterone. That's an even better way to preserve mass.
> ...



Again I wasn't saying anyone was right or wrong. And I didn't even see he was running that much shit. I thought he was just using hcg. Lol

Wish I could run a gram of Tren. Fukk


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Again I wasn't saying anyone was right or wrong. And I didn't even see he was running that much shit. I thought he was just using hcg. Lol
> 
> Wish I could run a gram of Tren. Fukk



In case your still interested, here is a good example of what I'm talking about re the OP doesn't know what he's talking about, inability to interpret research, etc, etc: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23745-Myostatin


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2017)

We try and want to give people benefit of the doubt of some of the claims they bring to this forum. But when you combine the High Tren thread, read the claims there, which are ( for me anyway) very difficult to believe as is, then just read the opening post line of this thread, I'm sorry but this guy has lost all credibility and has no clue what he's talking about. It's just all over the place.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 24, 2020)

This post was locked for some reason so after I cleaned it up I'm bumping it as google loves it.


----------



## chandy (Apr 24, 2020)

zuzulo said:


> No mate. Ofc i would lose weight aswell, but i would lose muscle too. With HCG the first time i dont lose any muscles.* I'v been training for 11 years and 9 of them naturally. I'v cut many times*. On and off steroids. So i know my body. Also the cravings are gone. Actually what happend is, i discovered it by accident. As i was wondering why i lost my cravings. I thought its because my liver is f*ked or something, but everything was fine. So it has to be the HCG. The HCG tells the body to get the fuel from your fat storage. So of course you have no cravings, as you consume like 1500-2500 calories from your fat.
> 
> There is a study, i'll post it when i find it. They had 2 groups. They both lost about the same weight @~10-11 pounds BUT the big difference was, the HCG groupe only lost 2 pounds of muscle and the groupe without HCG lost 5 pounds of muscle.



so everyone made it through this whole thread without actually talking about the fact he also has had to cut SEVERAL times in 2 years?  unless you are competing and cutting for those times and purposes you don't even have a good enough grasp on diet. yet on the post right here you are talking about " i know this that and everything else" i can promise you pretty much everyone that knows what they are talking about don't go through several cuts a year or couple of years

the whole "BULKING" idea is more so meant to be in a caloric surplus but not so far to the point where u just look/feel/get fat and sloppy and hate yourself until u have to actually do a "CUT" it is about "MAINGAIN" which is more staying relatively close to ur BF% maybe going up to 3-5%max more BF so when you've put on that muscle it isn't like you are having to drop a massive amount of weight over a few months.

everyone here can get bigger without getting fat and having to cut. there is no point in doing that yo yo cycling bullshit. stay in shape. u want to be more beach ready during the summer like most people do. then stop the "maingain" for the 2months go back to maintaining for your body weight. once the period is over you maingain again... simple easy and you stay in shape throughout the whole year pretty much


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 28, 2020)

Any change of opinion on the HCG Diet, or is it still a no?
I'm only just now hearing of this diet and thought it sounded promising.


I started TRT earlier this year, and my prescription includes HCG, which I have not been using. 
Being that I have a surplus of HCG, I was considering giving the diet a shot.


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> Any change of opinion on the HCG Diet, or is it still a no?
> I'm only just now hearing of this diet and thought it sounded promising.
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it’s the 500 daily calorie part of the diet that causes the weight loss and absolutely nothing to do with HCG. 

Forget it.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Sep 29, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> Any change of opinion on the HCG Diet, or is it still a no?
> I'm only just now hearing of this diet and thought it sounded promising.
> 
> 
> ...




JUst curious why no use of the HCG?


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 29, 2020)

^ The clinic told me the HCG was optional, and I only needed to take it if I planned on having kids.
My wife and I are in our 50s, and she had a hysterectomy years ago. 

If there are other advantages to the HCG, I will take it. Otherwise, I'll save it back in case I ever decide to blast or come off the TRT.


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2020)

I stopped taking the HCG from my clinic too Ted. No difference noticed... except little balls.


----------



## Tatlifter (Sep 29, 2020)

Jin is correct... HCG diet is 500 calories a day and they claim the HCG made you lose weight...well ANYONE taking 500 cals a day for extended periods will lose 

weight...Id bet majority or the weight is muscle thats loss too.

This diet has been tested and tested and tested and proved to be bunk. Some genius finally figured out it wasnt the HCG causing weight loss it was your body 

starving and eating itself.

Now think about this...I learned this when getting certified for Nutritionist after my personal trainer cerification.  If you have a steak that has a lot of good 

meat(muscle) and fat what are you going to eat first?

When in such a drastic calorie deficit the body does the same thing...starts with the good stuff first (muscle).

Try the diet with or without HCG and I bet you end up skinny fat.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 29, 2020)

My hcg diet consist of 250iu twice a week, everything else is non sense!!!


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> Jin is correct... HCG diet is 500 calories a day and they claim the HCG made you lose weight...well ANYONE taking 500 cals a day for extended periods will lose .



I'm completely pulling this outta my ass but isn't the HCG supposed to counteract some of the effect of such a hypocaloric diet? I just use it to keep my balls alive but I thought that was it's purpose on that diet.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2021)

Boy I missed out on this conversation. 
HCG diet is a crock of bullshit. 
I had a friend several months back telling me how his girlfriend and her friend were on the HCG diet, eating only 500 calories a day. And they were getting raped, paying something like $300 for only 1,000 iu's of hcg. 
Bahahaaa...

Btw..I quit my job and I am now selling hcg diets. Lol


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2021)

Here, take this placebo and eat 500 calories a day. You’ll lose weight!


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Dec 22, 2022)

After hearing about the HCG diet of course I did research and none of the claims have been scientifically proven. Anyone who wants to improve themselves should look at all the facts, research and data before putting it into their body. I mean when scholarly sources say there is not evidence and there are no legitimate peer reviewed articles I call bs on the claims of this so called diet 🤷🏽‍♀️

Psuedo science isn’t science it’s lies


----------



## eazy (Dec 22, 2022)

I knew someone here had a time machine.

I liked something on July 10 that got said 32 minutes ago.


----------

